# need plant ID for this begonia



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew the name of this begonia? I purchased it today and it did not come with a tag. Thanks for the help. I've been looking on line, but so far I've struck out.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

That is most likely Begonia soli-mutata but it could be a hybrid of soli-mutata x?




Todd


----------



## wickerstone (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you...


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

AKA sun tan begonia if i am correct.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

That defintely looks like soli-mutata (A hybrid you may know is 'Manaus,' soli-mutata X thelmae. Originally found growing naturally in Roberto Burle-Marx's garden.)


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

There are a bunch of hybrids using soli-mutata as one of the parents and a few primary hybrids such as 'Manaus'

This definitely looks like it is mostly likely soli-mutata and not a hybrid... HOWEVER, one should not label if you do not have a confirmed specimen to compare to.
And no photos of such do not count LOL.

A few Begonia hybrids with B. soli-mutata in the cross.
Begonia 'Morocco' (Primary hybrid B. soli-mutata x B. ulmifolia )
Begonia U002 (Naturally occurring primary hybrid B. soli-mutata x thelmae)
Begonia 'Manaus' (Primary hybrid B.soli-mutata x thelmae)
Begonia 'Jabberwocky' (Primary hybrid B. ghertii x B. soli-mutata)
Begonia 'Boomer' (Primary hybrid B. soli-mutata x B. reniformis
Begonia 'Art Hodes' (Ill have to ask a few people as my memory escapes me and I cant seem to find the hybridization online for this one

You can easily see why it isnt a great idea to label it quite yet?


Todd
Todd


----------



## WONTON SALLY (Jun 26, 2011)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> There are a bunch of hybrids using soli-mutata as one of the parents and a few primary hybrids such as 'Manaus'
> 
> This definitely looks like it is mostly likely soli-mutata and not a hybrid... HOWEVER, one should not label if you do not have a confirmed specimen to compare to.
> And no photos of such do not count LOL.
> ...


so is it a sun tan begonia?


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Begonia soli-mutata is known as the "Sun tan Begonia" yes. I do not know whether its hybrids are also given that name.


Again. I am not positive that it is Begonia soli-mutata. Is there any way of asking the grower?
Or if not... going back and checking others for tags?



Todd


----------

